# Router Jigs & Templates - Hitting a Brick Wall



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I really want to learn to use my router much more than I do now. 

I'm trying to wrap my mind around jigs and templates but not getting "it". 

I've been looking up videos on youtube (I really need to see this in action rather than reading about it - I can read up on plans later). I just need to see some examples of like bowtie cuts (male and female) - things like this. On youtube, I mainly see vendor videos showing products but not much on installation and how to create ones own jigs and temps. 

Is there a good video source for this? It's really frustrating as I have a bunch of ideas but lack this knowledge.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

gideon said:


> I really want to learn to use my router much more than I do now.
> 
> I'm trying to wrap my mind around jigs and templates but not getting "it".
> 
> ...


Hi gideon - jigs and templates are generally created as purpose specific items so I don't find it unusual that videos are tough to find with generic searches. For instance, bowties are generally considered an inlay so try searching for "inlays with a router videos" or something like that:smile: I just googled that and had something like 5 M hits.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

gideon said:


> I really want to learn to use my router much more than I do now.
> 
> I'm trying to wrap my mind around jigs and templates but not getting "it".
> 
> ...


Your on a great Source now. Go into Forums and use the Search to get what you need. Fine Woodworking online is also good . Have fun be safe

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Take a look at this forum. Router Lots of great router info.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

thanks guys, will use those references.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

yep, using the word "inlay" got me everything I needed to see and then some. Much easier in principal than I thought. I really thought there was much more set up to do.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Keep in mind when you do your searches, that jigs and templates are basically just guides. For the router, the variables include bushings for the router plate, bits with bearings, edge guides that mount on the base, or just about anything you can think of that will allow a router to follow an edge of some sort.

The base itself can be used, patterns/guides can be applied to the subject material or the router. All it takes is a little creative thinking.










 







.


----------

